# Sempron overclock?



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm fairly certain that I will be getting a new Motherboard and a new intel processor soon and I am thinking about overclocking it. 

Before I do, I would like to try overclocking out on my current Sempron processor just as a practice run so I limit the possibility of damage to the new components when I get them. Is it possible to do? If so, do the AMD articles in the sticky for beginners, apply to the Sempron, or is the Athalon completely different? I just want to know before I spend a lot of time reading about something that doesn't even apply to my set-up.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is the motherboard make and model number ???????? (use cpu-z)

yes they are basically the same overclocking steps


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

forgot to add this

Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	CHARLES
User Name	tom

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Unknown, 1666 MHz (10 x 167) 2400+
Motherboard Name	Gigabyte GA-7VM400M-RZ (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset	VIA VT8378 UniChrome KM400
System Memory	1280 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type	Award Modular (10/29/04)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port	Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X (64 MB)
3D Accelerator	nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
Monitor	SyncMaster 2443BW/2443BWX(Analog) [NoDB] (H9NQ704893)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller

Storage	
IDE Controller	VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller	D347PRT SCSI Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	Maxtor 6E040L0 (40 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
Optical Drive	Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8526B (52x/32x/52x CD-RW)
Optical Drive	TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182M
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	39197 MB (6559 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Game Controller	Microsoft PC-joystick driver
Game Controller	Microsoft PC-joystick driver

Network	
Network Adapter	VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter (192.168.2.2)

Peripherals	
Printer	HP Photosmart C3100 series
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB2 Controller	VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device	Generic USB Hub
USB Device	Generic USB Hub
USB Device	Generic USB Hub
USB Device	TigerGame Xbox Controller
USB Device	TigerGame Xbox Controller


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

I should also mention that I installed speedfan on my computer and currently my processor runs at anywhere between 48C and 52C.. sometimes getting as high as 58C under load. Thats a bit high for stock temps correct?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

supernewb said:


> I should also mention that I installed speedfan on my computer and currently my processor runs at anywhere between 48C and 52C.. sometimes getting as high as 58C under load. Thats a bit high for stock temps correct?






yes thats high "if" speedfan is correct ???????????? download PC Wizard (free) and check again


your board and cpu can overclock but you have to get the temp issues fixed first !


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

I take that back. I installed PC wizard and the processor seems to be running at 29C.. the power/aux temp is at 51C.. would that be my PSU?

I also have a feeling that my current PSU is rather junky. I guess this because my voltages are slightly low on the 3.3v and 5v sides, being 3.18 and 4.53 respectively. I'm a beginner here and just taking a shot in the dark that that seems low. I don't know the make/model because it's not printed on the sides that I can see. Should I take the case apart and see what I can find? .. or will I know when i start overclocking and voltages start dropping?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you want to establish the make and mode of your PSU before overclocking ......... if its a junker it can blow during overclocking ............... feel the heat coming from the PSU ....... is the exhaust blowing warm air or slightly warmer than room temp air ??????


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

Linkworld LPK2-30 is the PSU. Exhaust feels slightly warmer than room temp.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah .......... that unit wont last long overclocking .............


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

Well how long is "not long"? haha. I just ordered new parts (MB, Processor, Memory, HDD, PSU, Vid Card) and should hopefully see them by friday.. monday at the latest. I just want a practice run before I try it on my new machine. If the chance is high that the unit will fail in a matter of hours, then nevermind. But if I can get away with it for a couple days, then I would like to give it a go.


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

A couple days? That might be pushing it.

Valdeam


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

never know ......... but we can give it a run 


the easies way is to give me some digital pics of your bios screens and options

what you are looking for is the Cpu frequency / aka cpu FSB

and cpu voltage control

is your FSB set at 133 right now or 166 ?????

give us some screenshots of cpu-z tabs ........ the motherboard tab, the cpu tab and the memory tab


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

How do I post the screenshots? I took them and copied them from the clipboard to a folder, but they are 10.9 MB clipboard files. I don't know how to convert them to something useable for my photobucket, and they are too large to attach.... I definitely picked the right screenname:grin:

I'll post up the digital pics in a bit of my BIOS screens.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Can you use paint to save them as .jpg files?

I use Gimp2 for graphic stuff, it's freeware and quite good. There's also a version called GimpShop which has shortcuts similar to photoshop. So they say, I've never used photoshop.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you have a digital pic that is 10MB's in size ?????????????/ as stated by GRIMM trying saving your picture as .jpg file extension


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

No, my screenshots that I used "Ctrl-Prt Scr" to take. I've never done it before but I read that it saves it to the clipboard, so I opened it and there was my screenshot. Unfortunately, it saves them as clipboard files only no matter how I rename it and paint won't recognize it either, so I can't change it there... Am I taking screenshots wrong?

I also have the digi pics of my BIOS in my photobucket ready to post... except I downloaded IE8 beta, and it is pretty buggy. It won't let me click on the links to copy them any paste them here, so thats another issue I'm working here. It won't let me revert back to IE7 either...

In any event, Hopefully I'll figure out my IE problem soon and be able to post the digital camera pics. Worst case, I'll just take pics of my cpu-z screens like that too.

I'll try out that gimp software too.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The clipboard is a place where you store a copy in. In this case, it's a copy of a screenshot. Press ctrl + print screen and then don't do anything with the clipboard. It has done half it's job and it will work with paint to do the other half. 
Open paint, select file - new - and then "paste from clipboard" if that option is there. If not, just open a new blank paint. Click anywhere in the blank area and paste in the screen shot, either go to the edit menu at the top and select "paste", right click and select "paste" from the context menu, or do a ctrl + v key combination to "paste" the contents of the clipboard into paint. Save it as a .jpg file in the location of your choice and upload it.


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks grimx133


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

Digital pics of the BIOS

How accurate is the BIOS in determining CPU temp? it says my processor is running @ 49C


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

One more


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

bios temps are VERY accurate ................... you need to get those temps under control they should be at 35C-40C when you are in the bios ..............

cant overclock very high like that !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your bios says your cpu fan rpm's are zero = ???????????????????????? thats not good !

I suggest you look into that asap


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I'm guessing that between the heatsink and the CPU itself, isn't very clean, or there's no kind of gap filler, because the heatsink is pretty cool to the touch. The CPU fan says 0RPM because I had an amateur do my first build and he hacked it together. He just spliced the CPU fan into the case fan, instead of plugging it into the CPU fan plug on the motherboard.

I think I'll grab some artic 5 when I'm out shopping today (if I can find it) and clean off the CPU and see what I can do about those temps.


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's another something that may be a clue as to why my processor temps are high. I noticed in PC wizard that it says the CPU is a 1333MHz and then next to it, it says currently @ 1665.4x.. I also noticed that the voltage is currently at 1.614v. Is it possible that I'm already overclocked and never knew it? I'm just kinda going on a few other threads where the CPU voltage was around 1.3x, I know that different CPU's will probably operate at different voltages though, so maybe that is nothing, just curious.

..and this is also the same program that tells me that CPU temps are 29C, where the BIOS tells me they are at 49C, so maybe that info from PC wizard is innacurate as well:4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the bios report will always be the most accurate


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

read the specs of your cpu here 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/571-NEW-AMD-S...temQQimsxZ20081129?IMSfp=TL081129116002r18964


stock voltage is 1.60 V


----------



## supernewb (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I've spent most of my day reading up on my new system and overclocking my new processor and I'm pretty confident that I will be able to do this on my new system without a trial run on this one.. so I'm just going to leave this be. I am going to start a new thread on my new build for some last minute input on anything else I should order to get my setup ready for overclocking, though.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

smart move ....................


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

My socket 754 Sempron 64 3300+ 2.0ghz is a very nice oc'er I've hit up to 2.5Ghz on it but I keep it at a nice and even 2.4ghz usually.

Motherboard is MSI k8n neo v2.0 
PSU is Coolmax 400W CX-Series

I could only achieve 2.3ghz and 2.2ghz stable overclock with this using my old power supply, it was a $20 680W A-Power cheapo lol so a decent quality power supply definately can bring you a much higher overclock.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thanks for the input Adamb 135....ray:


----------

